# Last pill on Friday but D/R not starting til tues?



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

We are on cycle 1 of ICSI and my last pill is on Friday. But on the protocol the clinic gave me they've written that the last pill would be Monday week and so I start downregs on Tuesday week. Have they miscalculated or done this on purpose do you think? 

Think I might call them on Monday but did anyone else have a gap between last pill and starting D/R? That'll be a 4 dya gap and a/f will probably be long gone by then for me as I have 2 day periods if I'm lucky. 

Thanks!


----------

